# What should I go with? Specialized or Rocky Mountain



## MountainMike14 (Jan 7, 2011)

I need some expert advice on my next bike. I am fairly new to riding (2 years) and need to move up in the bike department. I am considering either a specialized rockhopper or a rocky mountain fusion xc. The rocky mountain has hydraulic disc brakes and the specialized has mechanical. How do the forks compare to each other, basically I'm trying to figure out which one to go with. Any other thoughts would be awesome.

Here are the links:

http://www.hucknroll.com/rocky-mountain-fusion-xc-bike#

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52809&scid=1000&scname=Mountain


----------



## carguy4471 (Nov 24, 2010)

I am a complete rookie in the mountain biking department but I'll throw in my 2 cents. I just picked up a rockhopper expert and have ridden it a couple times. The bike feels solid as can be, shifts fantastic and sport hydro disc brakes. The brakes are utterly amazing. The rockshox tora fork seems ok, but a tad on the soft side as I weight in just a hair over 200lbs. The LBS I bought it from though has a x-firm spring on order and is going to throw it in at no cost though. All in all, I'm exceedingly happy with the bike thus far and am glad I made the purchase I did. When you hit the expert level in the new rockhoppers you are getting the M4SL frame, all levels below expert are just the M4 frame.


----------



## MountainMike14 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I hear all good things about the RH. I don't think I'll be going with the expert because it's just out of my price range.


----------



## carguy4471 (Nov 24, 2010)

See if you can't haggle the LBS down a wee bit on it, or save for an extra week or two. I think the added benefits of the expert are well worth it.


----------



## MountainMike14 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok I'll have to do that. I got them down about a hundo already so we will see


----------



## Endothermic Cavewalker (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks like the Rocky Mountain has the better build...I'd go with that one...hydraulic 
disk brakes, Rock Shox Dart 2 (I think it even has lock out!) and Rocky Mountain hand builds all their wheelsets.


----------



## MountainMike14 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the shocks do have a lockout. But I believe the fork is a Marzocchi Bomber 22R. Any idea on how good that fork is? Thanks for the help!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Both links are for the Specialized.

What bike do you have now?


----------



## MountainMike14 (Jan 7, 2011)

Currently a super cycle Hooligan. It is a cheap full suspension and I can't wait to upgrade.


----------



## MountainMike14 (Jan 7, 2011)

Also I fixed the link


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Rock Shox Dart has 28mm stanchions and is likely going to be more 'flexy' than the 30mm stanchions of the Marzocchi 22. They both have steel stanchions. The Dart has a steel steerer and the Marz has an aluminum steerer, but they both weight about the same. Neither one is going to be anything to write home about. Very basic entry level coil spring forks that weigh about five and a half pounds. They'll get you by as long as you don't ride too agressively, but if you ride real trails often and hard, you'll eventually be wanting more.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

My vote is for the Rocky Mountain.


----------



## jaewannabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is my 2 cents. Are you stuck on a brand new bike? Craigs list always has lots of good bikes, lots of them not rode much. I have bought 3 bikes off cl and have been very satisfied. If you are still wanting a new bike, wait until the next years models are in. This year I bought my first new bike after the 2010 had been out for a couple of months, I got a $3200 bike for $1800. If your trails you ride have lots of down you will want hydraulic brakes


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I like the build better on the Rocky Mountain, but it's only available in one size (assuming you'd be buying the one on hucknroll) and the geometry's a little wacky. So unless you happen to ride 18" bikes with shortish top tubes, give it a pass and try some bikes at your local shop.

Getting the right fit is very important, IMO.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

One is Canadian?


----------



## cdnxj (Feb 17, 2006)

What's wrong with Canadian, EH?! lol


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ... the geometry's a little wacky. So unless you happen to ride 18" bikes with shortish top tubes, give it a pass and try some bikes at your local shop.


The Fusion geometry looks similar to the RH to me. If you were talking about a trek 3 series, I would agree with you. Those have short tt's.

Sure they only have one size. That's why it's priced so low. If you happen to need an 18 and have the budget, the fusion looks like a blazing deal to me, especially with free shipping.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

I vote for the Rocky Mountain, as long as you fit an 18'' bike. Better components all around.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Rock Mountain, if it fits you. You can't just buy a bike because of the deal, you have to buy it because of the feel. Woah that rhymes


----------

